# baby love...



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I was down in the barn this evening doing some cleaning up and had to take a timeout to craw in the babies heat box and get some baby love. Of course the cleaning got put on the back burner and the babies got all my time. :roll: 
Please excuse my appearance, daughter grabbed the camera and started taking snapshots, I was in no way spruced up for photo taking&#8230; but anyway I thought you could all look past that and would just enjoy seeing how I spent my evening getting some baby love.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Tina.. where are all of you're winter clothes?! I wish I could wear that out to the barn..

How did you get in there..? I seen the small mouse holeand was just curious =]


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Well Amos it has been in the 70's here all week... even reached 76 degrees on Thursday. :sun: 
But it is to start getting colder I hear.

As for the babies heat box, the one side has a door on hinges so I can go in and out to get babies. They really don't need the heat box with the weather we have been having... but it's a nice place to go to get away from the pestering momma's who don't like to share their babies with me. :thumbup:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I need to move down there..

They sure are cuties! And you are right, some of those mommas think they need their babies ALL the time. Jenna always got horribly mad at us when we would steal Ernie from her., bossy ole momma goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow

some how I dont remember you having that many kids born 

what little darlings


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Yep 7 babies so far Stacey!

Amos - I know what the cold weather is like though as I am originally from PA but moved down here to SC almost 3 years ago... but yes, the warmer winters is one benift of our move.

And here is a picture, the only one I could find that shows part of the door to get in and out... you can see the groove I cut out to open it... and you can see I have one of the heat lamps on for our cold 40 degree nights... :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cold is relative.....so I am totaly with you on cold 40 degree nights.

Though I wish 40 degrees was our low right now  currently the internet is telling me for our area it is 27 degrees but feels like 19 degrees :shocked: but it is saying the city of Phildelphia is only 1 degree warmer (wind chill of 20) which means it must be wrong. We tend to be at least 3 degrees or more colder. They never get our temps right as there isnt a weather station thing near us.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok I did not remember that Stacey and Amos are in PA.  I think I am on the other side of the state though the Pitts side.

They are so cute BTW. The one that is brown white and the black strip down the back looks like my Cappy that was just born. I would love 70 degree weither right now. We are waiten for a part for our furnace soooo. Space heaters and the fireplace in teh house is how we are staying warm.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my! Earlier in the year we had a new boiler installed and heated with space heaters and our wood buring stove...it was not a happy time...I was cold all the time...hope you get your "part" soon!

Beautiful kids btw! I feel like a bad caretaker now...I turned off the extra heat...but mine are older then yours. I didn't want them to be dependant on the heater. But, I hear it's going down into the teens for the next few nights, so maybe I should turn it back on.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute. Love those moonspots I see.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

They are adorable. I would have a difficult time leaving them alone.   How many girls and boys? 
Wind, first time mom, could not stop clean her kids but. She had to keep cleaning her kid and got upset if I was holding her and she couldn't clean. Can you say OCD!!!!

Suellen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, they all are so adorable!! Making me wish I had bred a few does for December kids.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina, 

What beautiful babies!!! And no, you do not look bad, you should see me when I go to the barn!!!! 

So the babies can get in that box - but the mommas can't? And the babies go in there on their own? I am so curious!!!!!! What is the blue blanket? Is that a heat blanket?

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Tina, i'll trade you the weather here for the weather there. It is snowing like crazy here. I would give almost anything to be in warmer weather right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Coraxfeather said:


> Ok I did not remember that Stacey and Amos are in PA.  I think I am on the other side of the state though the Pitts side.


I'm in NJ and Amos is in MN :?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, they are so sweet!! How cute!  

I am hating the weather now.  Snow is so annoying!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Such beautiful babies. And you look just fine, sweetie.

Glad you're having so much fun with the littles. I'm only a tiny wee bit envious. :greengrin: 

Okay, maybe a little more than that. :roll: 

Anna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tina....I am soooo envying you right now! Not only do you have the lovin's from all those little ones...you are in the "tropics" :ROFL: 

I have 9*F on my thermometer now, goaties are snug in the barn and I have my kitchen hotter than **** baking cookies! Wind is AWFUL too...gusts to 40mph and I'm a tad north and east of Pittsburgh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tina, they are so adorable ...........and they sure love you.....


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  
I am glad you enjoyed the photos even though I am not at my best in them... but that is how I usually appear when I go to the barn, pull my hair back in a ponytail, throw on a headband so babies don't eat my hair... LOL And sweat clothes for comfort! I found the goats don't mind what I look like because they love me unconditionally. 



> So the babies can get in that box - but the mommas can't? And the babies go in there on their own? I am so curious!!!!!! What is the blue blanket? Is that a heat blanket?


Yep babies can get in and out of the box but not mommas. It keeps them more protected so the other mommas don't step on them at night and stuff like that. Plus they get time away from over loving momma's if they want, and I find all of them choose to sleep in there every night, even take naps during the day, it keeps them from becoming too attached to their dam as well. No seperation anxiety. I crawl in their box for about an hour everyday and when I do they all join me in the box within minutes. It's our "baby love time" and they love it as much as I do. Maybe one reason why my kids are so friendly, they spend more time away from mom having this box they are more independant babies. But when they are hungry they go to mamma or just want to go outside to play they do so, but always retreat back to the box with the rest of the babies. 
The box is 4' x 4' x 4' and right in the center of the "maternity barn" it has two heat lamps, a back up one in case the other blows which happened once and I had chilly babies by morning. Although now I have my barn cam pointed right at the box so I can see what is happening in there. And nope that isn't a heated blanket, it is just a quilt type heavy blanket I place in there for them to lie on, it is on top of a platform I have built up to keep them off the cold ground. I have found they prefer the blanket over straw or the bedding.

As yes it does get cold here... went from 70's to 50's today, and is dropping into the low 30's tonight. It is to get even colder this week. I know that doesn't seem that cold to some of you out there living in the Arctic at the moment, but we have such drastic weather changes, one night it's 50's two nights later it might be in the 20's so I like to keep a more constant warm temp in the box for the babies. :sun: 
Anyway it works well for us in many ways!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmmm - I mentioned this to DH - and I think I will be building one as soon as the wind and snow stops. But I am not sure where I will put it ...... hmmmmmm


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAWWWW... SO CUTE!!! And Tina you are going to have to quit posting pics of that little Buckskin! I can't take it :hair: lol Maybe warpaint will have one that looks EXACTLY like him next year :wink: ray:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> And Tina you are going to have to quit posting pics of that little Buckskin! I can't take it :hair: lol


I just couldn't resist this, please forgive me...









I will be breeding Warpaint to Sharpie next time around... so maybe she will give me one like our Warrior from last year (black covered in gray spots) and one like this boy... but does! Wouldn't that be fabulous!  
I know it is too much to ask for. :roll:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

TINA! HOW DARE YOU POST THAT PIC!!!! :angry: 

He is ADORABLE!!!! Gosh, I really hope she has one like him next year! If she doesn't I will cry :tears:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I am sorry Brandi, I just couldn't resist. :hug: 
I was so tempted to keep this boy myself... but I just DO NOT need anymore bucks right now. I am praying for some does from Warpaint next time I WILL be keeping on of them.
But either way buck or doe if it is heavily moonspotted you are at the top of my list! #1 :thumbup:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you!! Thank you!!! :hug: 

I just told Hubby that he has no choice in the matter and my fencing BETTER be done! I am SSSSOOOO anxious to rebuild! :leap:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Your babies are very cute and that heat box looks like a great place to disappear to when you are stressed and emerge half hour later a new woman.

Denise


----------

